

Ask HN: Has the G+ HN circle changed your usage of G+ and HN? - leak

How has your G+ experience changed since adding the HN circle?
======
leak
For me, I find myself spending a lot more time on G+. I'm having more
discussions and really finding G+ so much more awesome overall.

